# bates mansion



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Does anyone know of a site with pics of the Bates house interior or possibly a floor plan? I'm thinking of detailing a couple of rooms.


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

The Psycho House Yahoo group is currently down, but it is the place you are looking for. Join up and wanit for the owner's return.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks. Maybe I'll just rent the DVD and wing it. Too impatient, I guess.


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

I can warn you in advance... the sets shown will NOT fit in the exterior shown, unless you put N scale (1/160) stuff in the HO (3.5 mm./ft.) PL kit. The basement has nothing to do in either size or shape to anything fitting under and sharing walls with, the floors above.

And even if you use mini stuff, the shape of the sets does not logically fit the shape of the exterior.

Two neat things to look for in the movie... the first time Norman enters the house, the far end of the hall contains random blurry stuff with a light in front of it. The second time we see down the hall, it's a stained glass window.

As Lila Crane hides in the stairwell, look at the glass of the door. It has random smears of paint on it, to give the impression you are looking down into an area with "stuff" in it.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I bought Psycho II last night in the used DVD bin. Don't know how well that set matches the original interior, but at least I can see what color everything is. I will probably only do the rooms that I will light up, mother's room and the entry hall (upper and lower). The others can be vague gray shapes and doorways.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

beeblebrox said:


> I bought Psycho II last night in the used DVD bin. Don't know how well that set matches the original interior, but at least I can see what color everything is. I will probably only do the rooms that I will light up, mother's room and the entry hall (upper and lower). The others can be vague gray shapes and doorways.


I think this is the best way to approach it. It's really the ONLY way to approach putting some sort of interior into that model.

Pygar is correct- the interiors from the movie really won't fit into the exterior no matter how you squeeze it. The front hall starts out matching pretty well, but the living room (left side of the house) is much bigger on the interior set and when you start getting to the back of the house toward the kitchen, it gets even worse.

I'd concentrate on the front hall- you could probably fit all of that right where its supposed to be. The rest you'll have to 'cheat'. The biggest problem you'll run into is Mom's room- the downstairs hall runs into the upstairs hall, so it won't leave much room for mom's. 

Oh, and Psycho II is probably your best reference for the interior of the house- it is featured more heavily in that movie than any of the others. And as far as I know, the sets match the original Psycho VERY closely.

Mark


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Another observation about the PL Bates house kit-

The PL website states:

"For those railroad enthusiasts, this kit is 1/87 scale - perfect for HO scale railroading."

After comparing it to the studio blueprints, Its not actually true HO scale (1/87). Its actually 1/8"=1' scale (1/96). 

It might be nit-picking I know, but I thought it was funny. However, the two scales are so close that it doesn't matter. 

Mark


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

I don't have any pictures of the real house, but I made the kit similar to how you're going to.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v247/12Rogues/On the bench/Finished Kits/roominside.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v247/12Rogues/On the bench/Finished Kits/2a.jpg

I used some downloadable features from the PC game "The Sims" for the walls and floors. 

You can't see the interior from the outside in the pictures, but in person you can, and it looks great.

Good luck and post pictures when your done!

Brian


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Hawthorne Village collection has issued lighted Bates Motel and mansion with
figures!!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Rogue1 said:


> I don't have any pictures of the real house, but I made the kit similar to how you're going to.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v247/12Rogues/On the bench/Finished Kits/roominside.jpg
> 
> ...


Thanks Rogue1, very cool pics. Don't know why I hadn't thought of printing off the entire wall detail. Guess my brain's been stuck in scratchbuilding mode since I found the kit.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Hey Mitchellmania any pictures of the Hawthorne house?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

beeblebrox said:


> I will probably only do the rooms that I will light up, mother's room and the entry hall (upper and lower). The others can be vague gray shapes and doorways.


Don't forget the pizza box in the trashcan outside by the curb! What was that commercial for? DiGerno's, I think?

"No Mother, it's not delivery. It's DiGernos!"


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> Hey Mitchellmania any pictures of the Hawthorne house?


HERE IT IS !!!


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Thanks Mitch, another one I' ll have to order. I have already recieved my Munsters house from Hawthorne.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

You've Got The Munsters House?!!! Is It The One Where The Car Drives
Around It?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Mitch,

I can't seem to find the Alfred Hitchcock one on their website. Is this one still available? Very cool stuff!

MMM


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

No the car doesn't drive around it. Originally it was suppose to but they changed the design, maybe to much work. But the car is available sepearate with another house. There will be three total plus each house comes with one of the charactors.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Mitch,
> 
> I can't seem to find the Alfred Hitchcock one on their website. Is this one still available? Very cool stuff!
> 
> MMM


I got it from the Sunday paper flyer. I sent in the coupon! I'm building up
quite a Halloween village!!


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Wow-- they really butchered the look of the Bates mansion! I understand the compromises they made for the motel, but the house is way off. Looks like the sculpter went from memory instead of looking at a picture of he actual house.

Mark


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

A little progress...


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Very cool!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

More pics.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Now that's just darn nifty! :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks PoS. Anybody know where to find HO scale furniture, lamps, wall art ,etc.?


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

*THE* place is http://www.jaksind.com/Page/ss_main.html . I got a buncha stuff there. Well made and not *too* pricey, especially if you buy by the roombox.

HO windows and doors are made by Grandt Line and Tichy.

Anything not found at the above places will either be at www.walthers.com or most lkely does not exist.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Pygar said:


> *THE* place is http://www.jaksind.com/Page/ss_main.html . I got a buncha stuff there. Well made and not *too* pricey, especially if you buy by the room


Very usefull stuff there. I think my $14.99 model is gonna cost me a bit more than I planned.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

More pics.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Great work!! Looking forward to seeing the finished product. Thanks for sharing the progress. :thumbsup: 


Wayne


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

I found this site with some useful printouts.



http://www.printmini.com/printables/p1.shtml


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

WOW! Great work!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Stairs almost finished. Mother will be pleased. :devil:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> I found this site with some useful printouts.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.printmini.com/printables/p1.shtml


Hey, that's pretty cool! They need some model kit boxes in there!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gorgeous! Looking great so far! I'm very interested to see how this turns out!


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

That is absolutly spectacular! I predict you won't want to cover up all that work with the house! You should certainly leave a way to lift off the model to show off the interior.

Mark


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Bradleyfett said:


> That is absolutly spectacular! I predict you won't want to cover up all that work with the house! You should certainly leave a way to lift off the model to show off the interior.
> 
> Mark


I plan to have the roof and front removable.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Love those last two pics- runnin' out of room back there real quick, huh?

Mark


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Yeah, the door to the back stairs will be up against a back window. It's Norman Bates' Tardis.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

With all this detail you better hope you can find a scaled version of the cupid statue in the foyer at the bottom of the steps...

Travis


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

Try the bead area of Michaels, I am sure I've seen cupids and the like there. I found a Skeleton Warrior figure in a wargames place that I can modify into Ma...


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Mother's room. Kinda narrow.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Any updates?

Mark


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking extremely cool, Beeble!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Bradleyfett said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Mark


Haven't worked on it for a few days, my mother's been in the hospital and modeling has been on the back burner. Probably have more pics soon. Modeling's a good way to take my mind off the real world.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking real nice BB - take your time and have fun with it.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

First of the furniture.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Nice, did you make it yourself?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Just me an' my tweezers.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

If you don't wear glasses now, you'll need them after you finish this project.

Seriously, I did that to myself. For a couple of years straight, I did HO scale buildings with full interiors and I gave myself severe eyestrain!

The irony is that you won't be able to look at your own work after you've completed it. You'll have to trust the 'oohs and ahhs' from others.

Mark


----------



## bates (Sep 5, 2004)

the interior of the bates mansion is spitting image of what it looks like in the film i'm currently building the motel if you want to see a picture of my bates mansion email me at [email protected]


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Close-up of the hall tree.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Mother's room continues. Scared yet?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Combined some pics. Looks kinda cool.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, look. Mother's come home. :devil:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's blowing my mind!


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

Kinda off the subject... my sister said she'd heard somewhere that Janet Leigh had passed away?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Pygar said:


> Kinda off the subject... my sister said she'd heard somewhere that Janet Leigh had passed away?


Yep, she passed Sunday ...
http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/Movies/10/04/obit.leigh/index.html


----------



## shogo (Dec 21, 2008)

I know this topic is pretty old but i couldn't find anything else and im curious about the final results, would love to see some update, looks amazing anyway!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah! Just wish I didn't glue mine together! There's some fabulous ideas here!


----------



## thebedtimestory (Jun 2, 2010)

well it's been 6 years since you posted here, but I hope you've made some progress. I'd like to see it!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Unfinished, packed away, but not forgotten.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Mitchellmania said:


> Hawthorne Village collection has issued lighted Bates Motel and mansion with
> figures!!


OK--I know this is a long shot, seeings as this thread is 12 years old....and if you are adverse to necroposting, please don't waste your time chastising me. This is the only mention I have ever heard of this item, so I am "taking it to the source" as it were in my investigating.

1. Was this actually produced?
2. Does anyone know where I might find one?
3. Does anyone have nay pictures of said item (ad, etc. or actual in hand shots)

I collect Psycho, and thought i was aware of everything out there. Evidently I fell asleep at the wheel. Any help appreciated.0


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Anton Phibes said:


> OK--I know...this thread is 12 years old....and if you are adverse to necroposting, please don't waste your time chastising me.


Bravo! I am totally against that rule some sites have. _NECRO_-posting??? I refuse to participate in forums that police that way! All posts have value! This place _needs_ to be brought back from the dead anyway...:laugh:

Doug


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

With regards to the lighted Bates Motel and mansion Hawthorn village item: I have been informed that this item never made it into production and was cancelled. I believe this may very well be the case, as I have never heard of it and cannot even find a trade ad for it now. I still would've liked to have seen the Sunday supplement ad. If anyone has the ad, or can confirm cancellation, please feel free to share. Thanks.


----------

